# Minwax wipe-on poly, thoughts or comments



## AbranV (Aug 4, 2011)

My friends, I jumped on the bottle balancer bandwagon this year for my Christmas gifts. The first set I had finished off with a cheap spray laquer and they came out amazing! My next batch I will be using Minwax's Wipe-On Poly and could use some suggestions. Has anyone had any luck with this stuff? Any comments, rants, and raves are welcome

P.S to my Oregon jocks, I was just at my local Habitat for humanity Restore and came across a bunch of maple burl and quilted maple blocks for $10-$15. They were all decent sizes and quality. Please stop by the Salem store and buy them before three tomorrow. I don't want to have my regular "you bought MORE wood!" conversation with my wife tomorow night!


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I use this stuff quite a bit and have nothing but positive things to say. I get great results with it every time. Like with any wipe-on, its pretty thin so you will need extra coats to build up the same level of protection as a brush on poly. I would plan for about 4-5 coats.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've used it… works well.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Minwax brush on poly is my go-to finish. It gives me good results, and it is widely available. I reckon wipe on is the same product thinned down.


----------



## joeybealis (Jul 16, 2011)

I use it a lot also it works well after you have project sealed.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I just used this on a dresser I refinished and I love the results. This was my first time wiping although I had done quite a bit of brushing and spraying finishes. Since I was wiping, and I had applied a very dark stain, Minwax Dark Walnut on cherry, I was worried that the solvent in the first coat would strip some of the stain and I would wipe away some of the stain off the wood. I didn't see much stain come off on the rag at all and saw no lightening of the stain on the wood.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I use it constantly but do get annoyed at how many coats it takes to get a nice shine. Ive moved onto either using a coat of dewaxed shellac or full strength brush on poly as a first coat so the wood doesnt soak in all the wipe on for the first 3 coats.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Dewaxed shellac then wipe away.
Get an old pair of panty hose, some old t shirt. Fold the t shirt pad into about a 3" x 3" square, put it in a length of hose. Tie off both ends of the hose, and ya have a nice lint free "rubber" with which to apply the wipe on.
Make sure that your wife knows where ya got the hose.
Bill


----------



## AbranV (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! That's the response I was looking for. I did notice that after two coats the wood soaked it up and need a few more to get a good shine. I will give the dewaxed shellac and pantyhose a try! Much appreciated!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice tip Bill on the pantyhose and even better advice on telling the wife where you got em!


----------

